# Dell Optiplex 380 into modern gaming machine



## dlee7283

i decided to purchase the following for the build
*Zotac 1050ti mini 4GB* (150 at Walmart.com but I could have gotten the 2gb version for 90 shipped at Jet.com yet I had an 80 dollar Walmart gift card and I didnt see the 2gb version on the Walmart.com website)
*Sandisk 120gb SSD* (44.95 at Best Buy)
*Apevia 450PSU* (20.99 shipped Amazon, basically an improvement over 2010 era OEM)



I had checked the mechanical hard drive for any bad sectors but there were none to make sure there were no issues during testing



This is the inside of the case, it had plenty of room for what I needed. It has 3GB DDR3-1066 memory that I memtest for 36 hours for errors running in dual channel mode.



I didn't like the read/writes on the mechanical hard drive which prompted for me to go with a economy SSD since its sata 2 only on this chipset.


e7500 was long in the tooth, pretty much equiv to a Athlon II X2 240/250 at stock. Overclocked liked a beast on an aftermarket board back in the day.



The old GPU is fine for HTPC/Browsing purposes but horrible for modern gaming. The 1GB of DDR3 does nothing for the card gaming wise. Would probably play 2005 era games ok (Half Life 2, KOTOR)



As you can see it can't even run DX11 base level games at 720p medium settings at any playable framrate. i assume its worse than even Iris Pro even as a dedicated card. Pretty much modern day level R3 graphics


On PCMark it got a pretty low end score, might have been ok for 2009-2010?


This is the OEM PSU in the computer, at around 240w I wasnt convinced it could handle a major gpu/cpu upgrade at load.


I got a 20 dollar PSU off Amazon, good ratings and fine for what I was wanting to do. Some people would probably prefer to go with the EVGA 430w that is 15 dollars more but since there wasn't a need for a 6 pin on the card I got decided to roll with the Apevia;.If you go with a Radeon 460 the EVGA would be a better choice im sure.



The GTX 1050ti fit nicely in the case, on took up only slot and didn't need external power. Would probably fit in a SFF case just fine.


I restarted and it booted with no issues, Windows 10 then installed the default Nvidia drivers


In Heaven it was the difference between night and day at 720p medium settings against the old Radeon card



I then decided to upgrade to the Core 2 Quad Q9450, was 25 bucks on ebay, has more level 2 cache than the Q8200 or Q9300 series which can be had for 10 dollars less.yet I decided the extra L2 cache would help for gaming.
My ideal was the Q9650 yet it was still a little too high for my tastes performance wise and since this you can't even overclock on this machine I decided to stay economical. The Q9450 is pretty much the eqiv of a Phenom II 945.

This machine can in fact support
the LGA 771 mod but with Core 2 Quad prices alot cheaper vs 2013 I stuck with 775 to avoid any problems longterm. Once Core 2 Quad Extreme prices go down in a year I most likely will get that.



This was the PCMark score with the 1050ti and the e7500



The addition of the Q9450 helped in Heaven yet minimum frames dipped very low. An improvement yet nothing massive. I am using the default Windows 10 Nvidia drivers for this card that updates automatically. We will see later if Forceware drivers help this.



PCMark gave a lower score with the introduction of the Q9450 (clock speed vs dual core?)


----------



## BinaryDemon

Not sure I'd use the term Modern, but it's much improved.









Why is 3dmark identifying it as Generic VGA?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Not sure I'd use the term Modern, but it's much improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is 3dmark identifying it as Generic VGA?


Thats what it identifies as when you let Windows 10 Install Nvidia drivers

Also more to come later with SSD and Nvidia website Drivers


----------



## dlee7283

here is my Resident Evil 5 test


----------



## dlee7283

Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## DzillaXx

You will need to get 8gb of ram for that machine.

I have my old 7950 in my old C2Q, and moving from 4gb of ram to 8gb made a huge difference. 4gb of system ram just drops frames way too often.

Good thing you have ddr3.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> You will need to get 8gb of ram for that machine.
> 
> I have my old 7950 in my old C2Q, and moving from 4gb of ram to 8gb made a huge difference. 4gb of system ram just drops frames way too often.
> 
> Good thing you have ddr3.


I am starting to think that myself. I just have some good ddr3 memory laying around that works with an AMD machine but won't with this one. The chipset seems to be picky and basically will run on Kingston Value level ram but won't on higher performance ram even at 1066.

I am surprised though how good alot of games are running with just 3gb of system memory.


----------



## dlee7283

My final benchmarks with this machine









I decided I might add more ram later and do more tests but for now its a 3gb machine as I had to use the money toward another build and wanted to keep the machine on the amount of ram it probably would have had for most of its life. Really enjoyed seeing how well this chip age through the benchmarks. Its pretty much was a viable gaming chip for any pc game released 2008-2013. At stock this pretty chip gave you a high end gaming experience for around 65 dollars a year.


----------



## murphjanna2

Hello dlee,

Created throwaway and did not verify but hope I can get through to you on this forum.

You stated in that forum thread that you were going to post more information how you updated the SSD on the Dell Optiplex 380. I have been researching ssd in this machine thoroughly prior to my own installation and some of the specific Dell community forum regarding ssd in this machine has left their servers it seems.

I have found some information related to it within their forums but some issues give me pause:

neophyte computer user here:

1. "AHCI/ ATA mode" - is this legacy enabled within the new bios? (still have to update to a07 myself before completing these upgrades) or not available at all? some members of the dell forum have been left unanswered regarding this ahci configuration which I assume does not allow them to install ssd or conor recommend only a few different crucial flash drive upgrade. which specifications that you bought of the eco hard drive allow this to work in the dell optiplex 380 like a charm? what is highest end ssd that will work on this mobo? which Sata port did you use? is this sata-0? This shoudl get it 3gb/s ?

more discussion can be found here :

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/19483047
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/disk-drives/f/3534/t/19482632

2. Really just curious if there were any particular issues you ran into when updating ssd because I can't find a good guide for it and maybe you could share your literature or what you did with me before I mess the entire thing up.

Thank you so much,
Matt

Could you leave a reply here or on the forum detailing the ssd install?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murphjanna2*
> 
> Hello dlee,
> 
> Created throwaway and did not verify but hope I can get through to you on this forum.
> 
> You stated in that forum thread that you were going to post more information how you updated the SSD on the Dell Optiplex 380. I have been researching ssd in this machine thoroughly prior to my own installation and some of the specific Dell community forum regarding ssd in this machine has left their servers it seems.
> 
> I have found some information related to it within their forums but some issues give me pause:
> 
> neophyte computer user here:
> 
> 1. "AHCI/ ATA mode" - is this legacy enabled within the new bios? (still have to update to a07 myself before completing these upgrades) or not available at all? some members of the dell forum have been left unanswered regarding this ahci configuration which I assume does not allow them to install ssd or conor recommend only a few different crucial flash drive upgrade. which specifications that you bought of the eco hard drive allow this to work in the dell optiplex 380 like a charm? what is highest end ssd that will work on this mobo? which Sata port did you use? is this sata-0? This shoudl get it 3gb/s ?
> 
> more discussion can be found here :
> 
> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/19483047
> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/disk-drives/f/3534/t/19482632
> 
> 2. Really just curious if there were any particular issues you ran into when updating ssd because I can't find a good guide for it and maybe you could share your literature or what you did with me before I mess the entire thing up.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Matt
> 
> Could you leave a reply here or on the forum detailing the ssd install?


PM me if you need to. I am just now seeing this.


----------



## dlee7283

This is the machine with a Silicon Power 120GB SSD. I ended up using the Sandisk in another machine

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0D9-0021-00005


----------



## Zomby Woof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> You will need to get 8gb of ram for that machine.
> 
> I have my old 7950 in my old C2Q, and moving from 4gb of ram to 8gb made a huge difference. 4gb of system ram just drops frames way too often.
> 
> Good thing you have ddr3.


Are you sure it's DDR3, I have a Q9550 in my HTPC and I can only use DDR2 ram.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zomby Woof*
> 
> Are you sure it's DDR3, I have a Q9550 in my HTPC and I can only use DDR2 ram.


He said he has DDR3...

Though depends on the motherboard.

Socket 775 had both DDR2 and DDR3 motherboards.

I have a C2Q in a evga 790i ftw as well as a C2Q in a EP45-UD3P. One is DDR3, the Other DDR2.


----------



## Zomby Woof

Ya, I have the EP45-UD3P, so I didn't know that other motherboards could use DDR3, very interesting.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just built one of these- Opti 380s. It was interesting and i'm not finished.I got it for$20. i had some 4GB DDR3 modules. G.Skill low latency models. Running 7 7 7 20. About what DDR2 @ 1066 runs. So 8GB from the start.

I went with the 65W Q9550S Hoping for some OC headroom later.$20. Save your money on the QX chips. They won't boot. Not even the X6800 2 core.
I saw one at userbenchmark.com with an X5460 Xeon. http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942
This is a 120W CPU so no 95W limit. Of course the X5470 is what it really needs.

120GB SSD Vertex 3. I have the MT case so the Zotac GTX1050Ti Mini dropped right in.

SetFSB works but at 1.2000V. it didn't get me much 2.9GHz.
The E7500 should tape mod to 3.66GHz. from 266 to 333 fsb. usually with no Voltage increase. I tried the E7600 but it needed more juice.
I have the X5470, but I ordered the Xeon version of the mythical E8700 3.5GHz 2 core. aka X5270.
I have a 1080P monitor so I've been running at that resolution. The only thing I had trouble with was Valley.insufficient system memory to feed the 4GB Video card, and the system. Windows Performance page shows 7.9GB going to the video card. 4GB system, and 4GB GPU memory. So the 2GB GTX1050 might be better. I bough this card just to see if that would happen.
BIOS version A05 is what I used. the later ones are digitally signed, and might make Xeon swap tough. I'll run Heaven at 720P and see what I get.
3449, and 97fps. very low minimum too. So even 8GB isn't enough. Game Debate scanned my system and said system memory bottleneck.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I just built one of these- Opti 380s. It was interesting and i'm not finished.I got it for$20. i had some 4GB DDR3 modules. G.Skill low latency models. Running 7 7 7 20. About what DDR2 @ 1066 runs. So 8GB from the start.
> 
> I went with the 65W Q9550S Hoping for some OC headroom later.$20. Save your money on the QX chips. They won't boot. Not even the X6800 2 core.
> I saw one at userbenchmark.com with an X5460 Xeon. http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942
> This is a 120W CPU so no 95W limit. Of course the X5470 is what it really needs.
> 
> 120GB SSD Vertex 3. I have the MT case so the Zotac GTX1050Ti Mini dropped right in.
> 
> SetFSB works but at 1.2000V. it didn't get me much 2.9GHz.
> The E7500 should tape mod to 3.66GHz. from 266 to 333 fsb. usually with no Voltage increase. I tried the E7600 but it needed more juice.
> I have the X5470, but I ordered the Xeon version of the mythical E8700 3.5GHz 2 core. aka X5270.
> I have a 1080P monitor so I've been running at that resolution. The only thing I had trouble with was Valley.insufficient system memory to feed the 4GB Video card, and the system. Windows Performance page shows 7.9GB going to the video card. 4GB system, and 4GB GPU memory. So the 2GB GTX1050 might be better. I bough this card just to see if that would happen.
> BIOS version A05 is what I used. the later ones are digitally signed, and might make Xeon swap tough. I'll run Heaven at 720P and see what I get.
> 3449, and 97fps. very low minimum too. So even 8GB isn't enough. Game Debate scanned my system and said system memory bottleneck.


I have an extra q9450 laying around, if you would like it pm me.

and I agree the memory bandwidth is main problem that seems to be the achilles heal as framerates stutter even if your at over 100 fps in some games.

I tried a FX 8300 with the same video card and 8gb of ram in a different system and even with the ipc not being up to par to intel the Piledriver's memory bandwidth and extra threads stopped the framerate stutter significantly. Alot of benchmarks can't show you the stutter that you will see in actual gameplay.

my 380 setup showed me how lack of memory bandwidth can be a bigger factor in games even over IPC in some cases, especially directx11 era titles.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for the offer. But I have X5470 already. I'm going to see if a 2GB GPU helps. GTX760 ITX will be next. I chose the Q9505S 65W because i wanted to use the 255W PSU it came with just for the budget aspect of it. But it turned out to be DOA. The network port was dead too. Probably got yanked out by the wires by the recyclers. I'm not sure it's bandwidth. DDR3 should be good enough. It's just that Video cards take memory addresses from the top down. So it's like having 4GB RAM, and an 8GB GPU. I ran these benchmarks with an R9-285 2GB and 8GB DDR2 800 and didn't have this. It looks like the 4GB GPU is going into the T3400 workstation that can support 12-16GB RAM. But I always tend to go a step beyond and see what happens. That's the only way to learn anything. So I think I learned something and if the 2GB card works then it's confirmed.


----------



## Deegan

i just bought a couple dell sff pcs that had 8 gb ddr3 500gb hdds and i3 2120's for 60$ shipped on the old ebay. Toss a gt1030 or a 1050 half height card in there and they handle games very well for what they are. Especially for kids who dont notice any frame drops or the occasional stutter. Very good for a starter rig.


----------



## Retrorockit

Oh there is absolutely better stuff out there. The Optiplex 380 is almost the worst of the worst. None of us playing with these things are confused about that. That's half the fun. it's like putting a turbo on a Yugo.
The Optiplex 380 was never intended to have more than a 2 core CPU and 4GB RAM. Putting in overclocked Xeons and 4GB GPUs is kind of an inside joke.


----------



## dlee7283

thought 1066 vs 1600 was making the bottleneck in modern games but interesting hypothesis, its probably true

my new fav optiplex is the 3020, seems to be able to be had cheaply and is Haswell. 380 is fun to play with if you got into computers during the LGA775 era.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> thought 1066 vs 1600 was making the bottleneck in modern games but interesting hypothesis, its probably true
> 
> my new fav optiplex is the 3020, seems to be able to be had cheaply and is Haswell. 380 is fun to play with if you got into computers during the LGA775 era.


I have a few projects waiting. The best is the Dell T3500 W3690 unlocked 6 core Xeon.
Getting back to the E520 in my sig. which is dead at the moment so i can take back my spot at CPUZ in the link.
Dell t3400 16GB DDR2 1066, QX9650 4.15GHz (I need to beat that).
Dell T7400 dual CPU overclock LGA771 project.

I looked at the 3020 while answering questions at Tomshardware. Dig around in this thread (I started) and see if there's something in it for that machine.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
That's how i did the Dimension E520 in my sig.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I have a few projects waiting. The best is the Dell T3500 W3690 unlocked 6 core Xeon.
> Getting back to the E520 in my sig. which is dead at the moment so i can take back my spot at CPUZ in the link.
> Dell t3400 16GB DDR2 1066, QX9650 4.15GHz (I need to beat that).
> Dell T7400 dual CPU overclock LGA771 project.
> 
> I looked at the 3020 while answering questions at Tomshardware. Dig around in this thread (I started) and see if there's something in it for that machine.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
> That's how i did the Dimension E520 in my sig.


I found this comment very useful

_If anyone wants to get an OEM to play with the Dimension 9200 is the same as the E520 but has room for a full size video card. The T3400 has room for 2 GPUs and supports 1333fsb. All Dells form this era have an issue with GCN3 not able to display the Dell BIOS resolution. This is all R9-3xx (and 285/380) GPUs and newer. Older HD7xxx are OK.._

That is one of the reasons I went with Geforce even though im still an AMD guy for the most part, they have weird issues on their higher end card which are hard to diagnose on older hardware, something that Nvidia doesnt seem to ever have a problem with from my experience. I once had a RX 480 and it was a nightmare to get working even on an aftermarket board, I could only imagine on Dell OEM how it would be not knowing stuff like what you mentioned.

I was playing with a PowerEdge T30 I got cheap this summer that came with a G4400 with hopes of upgrading it to a G4560 Kaby Lake but couldn't get it to post with various bios's even though in theory the chipset should support it. It seems like Dell has a new policy where its making it more difficult to use higher end, yet cheaper cpu's in its systems which shouldn't have issues running it in theory. They also disabled the M2 slot from booting even though they put it on the board...

However I have always enjoyed working on post 2007 Dell's as they seem to standardized alot of things with mainstream pc parts which they didn't during 478, not to say they still don't use proprietary things here and there, but much easier to get around these days. They are also easy to find and get useable stuff out of from auctions,etc. for cheap.


----------



## Retrorockit

One of the limitations that show up in OEM computers is a CPU wattage limit. Usually 95W. This keeps out most of the unlocked CPUs. There are a couple that slip in under the wire. I posted them in the TPU thread I linked. They keep changing the names but recycling the i3,i5,i7 designations so that I can't keep up with them anymore. It doesn't help that some i5 are 2 core, and some 4 core. Some i7 are 4 core, some 6, some who knows. I keep an eye out for stuff that might work in Dells but that's about it.


----------



## DzillaXx

I couldn't recommend a Core2 based gaming system. I tired putting together a system using my old parts for a Lan Machine for playing at my buddies house. C2Q Q9550 @ 3.8ghz 8gb 1066ram and a my old r9 290. Performance was horrible on some newer games, like BF1.

I ended up just grabbing a cheap Ivy Bridge i5 mobo+cpu combo on ebay for around 100 bucks. Dropped it in, put in the spare 8gb of ddr3 I has laying around and it fired right up. With the same 290 it blew through any task I needed it to do.

I ended up getting a tiny case for it, and a sff gtx1050

Bottom line is you can get old i3/i5 machines for cheap. Go for one of those, they are way better for gaming than a Core2 machine.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just came across a post somewhere that G41 chipsets have a 340Mhz fsb limit. That matches my experience exactly. I can go from 2.83Ghz to 2.88 and that's about it. 333 to 340 fsb. I thought it was low Voltage to the 65W CPU but it seems to be the nature of the beast. It looks like the X5470 is the way to go. This tweak got me from 37% at userbenchmark to 39% which is Q9550 territory. X5460 scores 43% so maybe 45% for the 5470, if the fsb goes 340 maybe 47%. Since most Optis won't support over 95W CPUs This thing will be pretty much King of the Hill among Optiplexes. That's about i5 660 territory. So it just keeps sucking less and less and less!


----------



## Retrorockit

I finally went and did it. X5470 in an Opti 380. tweaked to 3.4GHz. Still working on the BIOS mod. The one form BIOSMods.com had a virus.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942 Mines the 3rd one. Fastest CPU score though.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11800068 Scoring 50%+ in single and 4 core ranking.
Runs Prime95 @ 68*C. If i don't reboot+ F1 and leave the fan @ 100% then it's 58*C.
I had to use Throttlestop to lock in the correct Voltage and multiplier. It was still using the Q9550s settings.


----------



## Retrorockit

Optiplex 380 with X5470 Xeon,8GB DDR3 1066, and MSI GTX10603GB
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942
48% gaming score at userbenchmark.com, 1st place this system. The 32% CPU ranking is due to all the 2 CPU workstations running this CPU.
I had a couple issues with this. But found solutions.
1-Unsupported CPU error. I just hit F1 and comtinue. There are patched BIOS offered. But Virus scares, and digital signing of the original BIOS file scared me off.
2- Wrong Voltage and multiplier setting. I had a 1067A CPU before. The BIOS ran the old settings. Throttlestop 6.00 fixed and saved the new settings.
3-Fan speed going to 100%. I thought it was the BIOS error causing this. But a boot into a Linux Live DVD convinced me it was a Windows issue. Only when waking from sleep mode. I used Throttlestop 6.00 to undervolt the CPU as much as possible to reduce the need for PWM. 1.1125V. Prime95 small FFT 59*C. Then used HWInfo64 to set a manual fan speed of 1100 RPM = 62*C.
4- GTX1060 won't run the VR test in Superposition. The GTX 1050Ti would. I don't need this. Just sayin'.


----------



## Retrorockit

DzillaXx said:


> I couldn't recommend a Core2 based gaming system. I tired putting together a system using my old parts for a Lan Machine for playing at my buddies house. C2Q Q9550 @ 3.8ghz 8gb 1066ram and a my old r9 290. Performance was horrible on some newer games, like BF1.
> 
> I ended up just grabbing a cheap Ivy Bridge i5 mobo+cpu combo on ebay for around 100 bucks. Dropped it in, put in the spare 8gb of ddr3 I has laying around and it fired right up. With the same 290 it blew through any task I needed it to do.
> 
> 
> I ended up getting a tiny case for it, and a sff gtx1050
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is you can get old i3/i5 machines for cheap. Go for one of those, they are way better for gaming than a Core2 machine.


 I've actually moved on to Dell X58 unlocked 6 core Xeon workstations. This is just for fun, and web crawling. I know this thing isn't a gaming rig.


----------



## Retrorockit

I found a post that the Opti 380 NIC Vista drivers won't load automatically in Win7 etc. They need to be downloaded, unpacked and installed from a folder. I just bought an NIC card,. but this explains why mine didn't work. SNAFU.

Here's my Superposition 1080P Medium score with modded BIOS A05 so no digital signing. 3.4GHz and tuned up GTX 1060 3GB.
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_fa49f7e5b71849fd8b5f5fe38c56c90d
Here you can see the scores for the Q9505s and GTX1050Ti vs the X5470 GTX1060 3GB, and then the final tweak. You need to slect 1080P Medium to see them.
https://benchmark.unigine.com/account/results
I've seen some suggestion that a QX9650 should work. But no confirmed examples. It didn't work when I tried it, but I didn't try too hard at that time.
FWIW I'm also running aN AFC1512DG Delta 150mmx50mm fan 1.8A. 259cfm. I have these laying aorund and they drop right in and run off of the Dell MB header so why not!
It's designed to cool 2 of the X5470 CPus at once.


----------



## Retrorockit

A dirt simple ( and cheap) mod for these that has a higher single and 2 thread score than my Xeon is a BSEL tapemod of the E7500 Core 2 duo to 3,67Ghz.
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/11904588
vs. my Xeon X5470
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14959220
His RAM score is higher also. There may be a bump in RAM speed with this mod also?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=68961&d=1225751188
This actually works on any LGA775 Optiplex that supports 45nm CPUs. The Xeon swap is an Opti 360/380 only thing.


----------



## Retrorockit

I forced this thing to run Superposition at 1080 Extreme setting. It hung tough at 30+fps until scene 10 when lots of stuff flying around just hammered the 3GB GPU. But there was some lagging going on also.
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_56133e3434a74335bfb05da9cb4884b9
This thing seems to like 1600x884 Extreme settings (Unigine Valley , and Heaven), and 1080P medium is about it's limit in Superposition.


----------



## Retrorockit

Her's a 380 running a GTX1660Ti at userbenchmark. This card will actually fit in the Micro BTX computer. But a 6GB GPU ina an 8GB computer is asking for resource conflicts.


Dell OptiPlex 380 Performance Results - UserBenchmark


It would make more sense in an Opti 780 MT with 16GB RM capacity. But it's better than the wiseguy pretending a GTX1080 and E7600 is the way to go.


UserBenchmark: Dell OptiPlex 380 Compatible Builds


I have an experiment I'm working on that should allow 4+GHz speed in one of these. But it will be 2 core, and won't have SSE4 so it will be a retro gamer.
BTX isn't dead, because I haven't finished killing it yet.


----------

